# CrossBreeding



## admin (Dec 6, 2004)

7 Star Mantis Boxr

Joined: 10 Jun 2004

Posts: 4

Location: Texas

Posted: Thu Jun 10, 2004 3:28 pm Post subject: CrossBreeding

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Has anyone ever crossbred one species of mantis with another? Just curious...

_________________

the punch comes from the heart.

Back to top

silver_arctic1

Site Admin

Joined: 29 Oct 2003

Posts: 180

Location: Austin, TX

Posted: Thu Jun 10, 2004 6:58 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Successful cross breeding of P. wahlbergii and P. occelata has been documented. It's on the www.terra-typica.ch mantid photo database if you're interested.

Back to top

Rick

Joined: 19 Sep 2004

Posts: 153

Location: NC

Posted: Mon Sep 20, 2004 11:20 am Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I would like to do carolina and chinese. Not sure how the heck to do it. I have seen many carolina males on the backs of female chinese trying to mate. There has to be a way!

Back to top

BJ9

Guest

Posted: Fri Nov 26, 2004 11:36 am Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

AS far as I know only subspecies can be crossbreed, maybe even famililies. like the one you are sugesting. Occelata and whalbegi are practically the same thing though. Breeding a dead leaf with a orchid would be impossible, two different pheromons.or whalbergi and ghost.

Back to top

Rick

Joined: 19 Sep 2004

Posts: 153

Location: NC

Posted: Fri Nov 26, 2004 9:07 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am gonna try chinese and african when both mature.

Back to top

MantisMan

Joined: 05 Oct 2004

Posts: 77

Posted: Fri Nov 26, 2004 9:41 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Awesome, let us know how it goes.

Back to top

Rick

Joined: 19 Sep 2004

Posts: 153

Location: NC

Posted: Sat Nov 27, 2004 6:36 am Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MantisMan wrote:

Awesome, let us know how it goes.

Probably will be a failure but I will try.

Back to top

Leah

Joined: 23 Feb 2004

Posts: 18

Posted: Tue Nov 30, 2004 3:52 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chinese are about twice the size of a large female african, you realize- its kind of like breeding a cat and a tiger...


----------



## shadownet (Mar 13, 2005)

It's a cool concept.I was thinking of this too.I haven't seen any crossbreeds besides on that site you gave.


----------



## Jesse (Mar 14, 2005)

hate to burst your bubble, but it can only occur between "sister species". Look that term up and you will understand what I mean. To start with they need to be in the same genus. Of all the times I've read or seen it happen the crossbreeds look just like one or the other species, and to begin with the two species usually look the same anyway.


----------



## Chris Dickie (Mar 14, 2005)

yep, I can only agree with Jesse

In almost all cases crossbreeding only ever works within the same genus

Even then the result may not be what you want, I'm not sure but it may turn out like a mule( a cross between a horse and a donkey) and be infertile(cant reproduce)

I would still be interested to know about who has sucessfully managed to cross different species, if anybody on here has


----------



## Jesse (Mar 14, 2005)

I have read a scientific paper in which they crossbred S. limbata and S. carolina many times and only a few ooths hatched in which most of the resulting nymphs died within days and appeared very weak from the beginning.

I once accidently(unknowingly at first) crossbred S. centralis (male) with a S. lineola (female). All the ooths hatched and the nymphs seemed very normal. The adult females looked just like S. lineola, but the males looked more like S. centralis (not that different to begin with!), however almost all the mantids had deformed wings after their last molt (under normally good rearing conditions) and the several pairs that molted out normal were bred and none of them ever produced fertile ooths (the ooths also were very hard and compact compared to normal Sphodromantis ooths).


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 14, 2005)

What about crossbreeding between P. Wahlbergii and P. ocellata? Will the nymphs from the crossbred turn out to be "mule" as well?


----------



## Jesse (Mar 14, 2005)

If they are in fact distinct species then chances are they would be mule, but I think there may be some speculation as to whether they are separate species or subspecies (if they do end up being subspecies then their young should be fertile). I am pretty sure they are their own species.


----------

